# NEED! Canister Filter Any on sale????



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

My cheap Cascade 1000 has died! I'm getting about 50GPH out of it. Since it's also running my CO2, I NEED A NEW FILTER.

Has anyone seen any on sale at LFS's in the area? I would order one, but I don't think my plants could go a week or more.

Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I got one thanks!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 27, 2012)

Whatcha get?


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Eheim ecco 2236.

Picked it up at DNA this morning. I was shocked when I opened the box. The hoses were smaller than I'm used to, these are the 12/16mm. When I got everything connected and turned on, wow it really moves some water. Even through my reactor. And it's Ehiem quiet!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

how much you bought it for?


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

jasonmemo said:


> how much you bought it for?


$160 out the door with sales tax. I could have picked one up online for a little cheaper, but I would have to pay the 2 day shipping charges and still wait 2 days to get it. Overnight shipping was a major rip off! For me, $160 seemed more than fair. Not only that, but I got to support one of our LFS 

BTW - I'm still loving this filter! It's so quiet and works so well. It was so easy to get started, no priming at all, just lower the handle and the flow started right up. Very cool!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I love the Ecco's...actually much better than the classic. I run a lot of Eheim's on tanks Ecco's are so easy especially for a small tank. Everyone seems to go gaga over Eheim 2211's but frankly 2234 are so much better..sometimes with a small tank priming can be an issue. You will love it!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

better snag up eheims well you can,Gunther Eheim, pioneer and founder of the Eheim brand, died on Saturday, February 2 in Deizisau, east of Stuttgart. He was 93 years of age.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....m_founder_Gunther_Eheim_dies&utm_content=html


----------

